# Rates...



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

I was wondering why rates to ship an animal, specifically hedgehogs, is so pricey. I feel like if they lowered the cost (even to like $100 instead of $200+) more people would use the service, and in turn be more profitable...? I understand it isn't like shipping packages or letters and requires more care, but am I missing something here or is it just super pricey?

I was pondering this while falling in love with a hedgehog in Alabama that I couldn't pick up or would pay that much to get shipped to me at that cost.  15+ hours is too far! There needs to be more of a variety of hedgehogs in the Northern Oh/Western NY area.


----------



## SammieStyles (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm not sure why it's so high, but I guess it's just to absolutely ensure the hedgie's safety. And I think it also covers the fuel cost as well. I paid 180$ to get my hedgie shipped across Canada, it's a bit much, but it's to absolutely ensure a safe flight, plus the gas prices and everything else is covered


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

That seems cheaper than in the U.S. but... who knows? I think it depends on the flight and/or distance. Otherwise, I'm still not sold on this shipping thing. A fight across the country.. (say NY to Florida) is less than 5 hours, depending on the flight... 
Getting a "human" ticket is about $180 (about your hedgies flight cost) so I thought animals would be cheaper..hmm


----------



## Hoppin Hedgehogs (Apr 3, 2011)

There are lots of reasons why shipping prices vary from breeder to breeder. We live in Canada so it may be slightly different than in the USA.

We live close to the airport, and We don't have to pay for parking at the airport so that helps a little. We don't charge for our time as it only takes us about 20min round trip. When we got ours shipped to us from hedgehog Grove it was around $225 but she is over an hour away from the airport so her costs are a lot higher. It also depends on the cost of the carrier the breeder provides with the hedgehog.

Due to our location we can charge $120.00 for shipping including the carrier. It's just because our costs are lower than most breeders and we choose to pass on the savings.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

I would guess prices are expensive any time shipping a living thing is involved. Because the persons transporting it would be responsible for a life, and I'm assuming that shipping would have to be expedited so that the hedgie could arrive quickly. Which means being driven straight away with no stops. This puts the company at risk, and this would raise the companies insurance costs. Those costs get passed on to the shipper.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

gotcha... that makes sense I suppose.  Thanks!


----------

